# turkeys in wisconsin



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

anyone seen a load of turkeys in wisconsin?....were loaded in the south its gona be a good year.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i was hunting northeast of oconomowoc on the last day of the first season and we seen probably 20-25 turkeys total. heard A LOT of gobbling all around us too


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

uncle said the same thing he was exactly north 30 miles from oconomowac and was sucesfull


----------

